# Derealization/Depersonalization + Psychotic.



## El Uvajo ♥

I don't have any diagnosis for it yet (it's on the way), but I'm suffering from different issues such as psychotic symptoms, disturbing physical sensations & derealization/depersonalization-symptoms. I'm wondering if any of you in here also are having psychotic symptoms combined with DR/DP, & what the effect of those combined are for you. For me the DR & DP triggers my delusional mind. My psychotic symptoms includes loss of attachment to reality on the 'logical' part & my DR/DP makes me *feel* unattached. This makes it hard not to get sucked into delusions related to thoughts of reality & what it's about, since I both feel it & think it.

How is it for you & how do you deal with it?


----------



## Brando2600

Trust me, you are not psychotic at all.


----------



## Fluke93

I have not read anything in your post that would suggest you were psychotic. It just sounds like DP to me which can make you feel like your loosing your mind.


----------



## El Uvajo ♥

What kind of super powers have you got knowing I'm not psychotic by knowing pretty much nothing about my psychotic symptoms? I never said that I'm suffering from a *psychosis*, & said I'm having psychotic *symptoms* & that's a difference. I didn't want to discuss my psychotic issues specificly & that's why I have written almost nothing about them. For me they're not what this topic is about & I'd prefer not having to make it so either. Just trust mine & my doctor's words, OK?

I just want to discuss what it's like for others having both.


----------



## Fluke93

El Uvajo ♥ said:


> What kind of super powers have you got knowing I'm not psychotic by knowing pretty much nothing about my psychotic symptoms? I never said that I'm suffering from a *psychosis*, & said I'm having psychotic *symptoms* & that's a difference. I didn't want to discuss my psychotic issues specificly & that's why I have written almost nothing about them. For me they're not what this topic is about & I'd prefer not having to make it so either. Just trust mine & my doctor's words, OK?
> 
> I just want to discuss what it's like for others having both.


If that was aimed at me then, i dont im just a 17 year old boy whos going through DP/DR. I didnt ask you to take my advice as factual, i was merely saying nothing in your post suggests to me that you're psychotic. I probably misread the post so i apologise for that.


----------



## El Uvajo ♥

Fluke said:


> If that was aimed at me then, i dont im just a 17 year old boy whos going through DP/DR. I didnt ask you to take my advice as factual, i was merely saying nothing in your post suggests to me that you're psychotic. I probably misread the post so i apologise for that.


My answer was ment for both you & Brando2600, but I didn't have any problem with your post *=)* I just explained why I didn't write about my symptoms. With Brando2600's post I had a problem, though, that's why I asked about his cool super powers..


----------



## Brando2600

I'm just saying that you wouldn't be able to write that if you were psychotic. Do you have hallucinations or delusions?


----------



## Guest

Brando2600 said:


> I'm just saying that you wouldn't be able to write that if you were psychotic. Do you have hallucinations or delusions?


Just to clarify that is not necessarily so. One can have psychotic episodes and be completely lucid in between AND recall some or much of what happened during the episode. Recent personal experience, my bipolar/schizoaffective family member who just got out of 2 weeks in the psychiatric hospital. If you spoke to him right now, you would not know that about 4 weeks ago, after his mother's death (he's 40), he destroyed their apartment, made a shrine out of everything of hers, tied string around the entire apartment to "hold things together" (there is delusional thinking), assaulted his best friend, heard the voices of demons.

He is back on his medication. He is not in great shape, but he knows he was sick, and now could write exactly what the OP wrote.

The danger here again is diagnosis over the internet. The OP is correct in being offended. We cannot diagnose anyone here over the internet, over the phone, etc. Someone should be observed for a number of sessions, a family history taken, etc. Even a medical workup.


----------



## Guest

El Uvajo ♥ said:


> I don't have any diagnosis for it yet (it's on the way), but I'm suffering from different issues such as psychotic symptoms, disturbing physical sensations & derealization/depersonalization-symptoms. I'm wondering if any of you in here also are having psychotic symptoms combined with DR/DP, & what the effect of those combined are for you. For me the DR & DP triggers my delusional mind. My psychotic symptoms includes loss of attachment to reality on the 'logical' part & my DR/DP makes me *feel* unattached. This makes it hard not to get sucked into delusions related to thoughts of reality & what it's about, since I both feel it & think it.
> 
> How is it for you & how do you deal with it?


Dear El Uvajo,

It is impossible to tell from the internet specifically what's going on with you.

*Can you be more specific about the delusions, etc.?*

Someone who has a variety of psychotic disorders can ALSO have DP/DR, anxiety, etc. No illness exists without comorbid disorders. That is why it is important to get a proper diagnosis ... think you said you have been to see someone?

DP/DR themselves however are dissociative symptoms (secondary to panic/anxiety, etc.) or a DISORDER in and of themselves.

Can you be more specific?
Take Care


----------



## wouhou

Hairball Oracle said:


> Just to clarify that is not necessarily so. One can have psychotic episodes and be completely lucid in between AND recall some or much of what happened during the episode. Recent personal experience, my bipolar/schizoaffective family member who just got out of 2 weeks in the psychiatric hospital. If you spoke to him right now, you would not know that about 4 weeks ago, after his mother's death (he's 40), he destroyed their apartment, made a shrine out of everything of hers, tied string around the entire apartment to "hold things together" (there is delusional thinking), assaulted his best friend, heard the voices of demons.
> 
> He is back on his medication. He is not in great shape, but he knows he was sick, and now could write exactly what the OP wrote.
> 
> The danger here again is diagnosis over the internet. The OP is correct in being offended. We cannot diagnose anyone here over the internet, over the phone, etc. Someone should be observed for a number of sessions, a family history taken, etc. Even a medical workup.


True, you can be always aware when you got a psychotic eps, you know it's false but you can't fight versus the delirium. I know people who were conscious that they become crazy but the can't fight there delirium.

And a psychotic person isn't stupid or retarded.. They're just like us when they are stabilized.

Now i know that reconfort some persons in this forum to think : a psychotic don't know he's psychotic, yeah that's true in general case but when that's light you can be aware of your psychotic states.

Allthebest, -woowoo


----------



## Guest

Yes the key thing, is DURING a psychotic state an individual may be so confused, frightened, unaware of what's going on he/she cannot act rationally. Just as my family member did. And during that time the individual can be "a danger to self or others." If at the time you hear voices telling you to kill yourself, or have paranoid delusions that someone is following you, or even thought one doctor described in a documentary -- A SURGEON -- during a manic episode he was at work and looked up at a TV in a break room. He saw the Pope, and suddenly had a thought that he should fly to Italy and assassinate the Pope.

HOWEVER, being a doctor, he had sense enough to tell another doctor, a friend of his, who said, "You aren't thinking clearly, you need help." Before that time, the doctor had been self medicating. Alcoholic, and heroin, AND uppers when he was too down.

He changed professions, is now a psychiatrist ... but practiced for some years performing heart surgery.

There are many individuals with schizophrenia who are high functioning. Many with bipolar. Many with psychotic depression, psychotic post-partum episodes.

This misunderstanding is truly irritating to me.

I always go back to thinking of my first boyfriend in college, who started getting schizophrenia when I was dating him. He was still able to accomplish so much in his life -- more than many people. He was homeless at one point, and then a top website designer for some years at another point. He is an artist, he has designed record album covers ... more than many people do in their entire lives.

And please for the love of God, there are a number of people on this board who have schizophrenia, who have bipolar with psychotic manic states, post partum depression with psychotic states ... these are medical, NEUROLOGICAL conditions.

I have met such people one on one in my work with NAMI. They are human beings, like you and I are.

Those who are the sickest -- there is a spectrum. Just as there is a spectrum of severity here on this board. Some individuals do not respond to help, medications, etc. Others DO.

I could list famous individuals who are schizophrenic. They "come out of the closet" later in their careers, as earlier in their lives they hide it.

And I hate the words skitzo, schizo, etc. Use the medical term.

A person with diabetes is a person with diabestes.
A person with schizophrenia is a person with schizophrenia. The illness does not have to define the person.


----------



## Brando2600

Ok, sorry if I offended you.


----------



## Visual

Hairball Oracle said:


> Yes the key thing, is DURING a psychotic state an individual may be so confused, frightened, unaware of what's going on he/she cannot act rationally. Just as my family member did. And during that time the individual can be "a danger to self or others." If at the time you hear voices telling you to kill yourself, or have paranoid delusions that someone is following you, or even thought one doctor described in a documentary -- A SURGEON -- during a manic episode he was at work and looked up at a TV in a break room. He saw the Pope, and suddenly had a thought that he should fly to Italy and assassinate the Pope.
> 
> HOWEVER, being a doctor, he had sense enough to tell another doctor, a friend of his, who said, "You aren't thinking clearly, you need help." Before that time, the doctor had been self medicating. Alcoholic, and heroin, AND uppers when he was too down.
> 
> He changed professions, is now a psychiatrist ... but practiced for some years performing heart surgery.
> 
> There are many individuals with schizophrenia who are high functioning. Many with bipolar. Many with psychotic depression, psychotic post-partum episodes.
> 
> This misunderstanding is truly irritating to me.
> 
> I always go back to thinking of my first boyfriend in college, who started getting schizophrenia when I was dating him. He was still able to accomplish so much in his life -- more than many people. He was homeless at one point, and then a top website designer for some years at another point. He is an artist, he has designed record album covers ... more than many people do in their entire lives.
> 
> And please for the love of God, there are a number of people on this board who have schizophrenia, who have bipolar with psychotic manic states, post partum depression with psychotic states ... these are medical, NEUROLOGICAL conditions.
> 
> I have met such people one on one in my work with NAMI. They are human beings, like you and I are.
> 
> Those who are the sickest -- there is a spectrum. Just as there is a spectrum of severity here on this board. Some individuals do not respond to help, medications, etc. Others DO.
> 
> I could list famous individuals who are schizophrenic. They "come out of the closet" later in their careers, as earlier in their lives they hide it.
> 
> And I hate the words skitzo, schizo, etc. Use the medical term.
> 
> A person with diabetes is a person with diabestes.
> A person with schizophrenia is a person with schizophrenia. The illness does not have to define the person.


Thank you for your post

I remember asking doctors if I was delusional (visual distortions, anxiety) and was asked if I had ever met a schizophrenic? I hadn't and said so. Was then told that I'd never forget it and that nothing about me is even remotely delusional.

It left me with the feeling that schizophrenia must be the worst thing on the planet. I've notice on the forum that the greatest 'fears' are schizophrenia then perhaps DID.

In the end the worst thing that can happen to anyone is not to get the help they need. And without asking for professional help, it makes this scenario more likely.


----------



## Guest

Visual Dude said:


> Thank you for your post
> ......
> 
> _*In the end the worst thing that can happen to anyone is not to get the help they need*__*. And without asking for professional help, it makes this scenario more likely.*_[/u]


THANK YOU, VISUAL DUDE. This is so important.

I know I am no expert in anything, but I can't believe that individuals feel they can diagnose themselves or diagnose others, or believe that someone on the end of a phone line can diagnose them (some of the online "treatment" people seek).

This is a woman who has schizophrenia. She is being given an award for mental health advocacy. Watch it. Listen to it. Tell me if you think she is "crazy." She was VERY sick as a younger woman.






Elyn Saks, Ph.D.
Here is her book. Just listen for a few minutes. If this isn't inspiring, nothing is.
THIS WOMAN HAS SCHIZOPHRENIA, she is not a schizo, she is a law professor and mental health advocate. She takes medication, she also felt that talk therapy helped her a lot. She also had unconditional love and support from friends. That makes a huge difference.

Here's the link to her book, *The Center Cannot Hold* ... and if anyone tries to bootleg it I'll personally rip their head off, LOL.

http://www.amazon.com/Center-Cannot-Hold-Journey-Through/dp/1401309445/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1292626618&sr=1-1


----------



## Cambella2002

Dreamer,

I always appreciate your posts. I just recently joined this forum. I have read most of your posts and even read your entire website. Thank you for sharing your thoughts and experiences. I value your insight to mental health issues and well-being. Your posts to this topic has given me a greater understanding to this issue. I have been fighting irrational fears of developing schizophrenia and Bi-polar for 8 years. I'm constantly checking my cognitive function. Yes, I also suffer from severe anxiety. I'm in the search for a professional who can help me work through these intrusive thoughts.

Thank you Dreamer, for helping us comprehend the pain that individuals with schizophrenia are experiencing. Please continue to advocate for those with mental health issues.

To everyone: no matter the diagnosis, were all suffering. If anyone is experiencing intrusive thoughts and severe anxiety w/ DP, please feel free to contact me.

Take care


----------



## El Uvajo ♥

Hello, back again!

Sorry it took me so long to come back but I hate to get pissed off & I get really pissed of by people talkin' 'bout psychotic issues like they know shit, & they don't. Took me 'til now to feel ready to come here again.







Thanks for the great answers. I feel much 'safer' here now, no anger in the air tonight, hah..

Dreamer:
Thank's for making things clearer in here. Great posts!

Since this started for me 2 years ago (the psychotic thingie, the DP/DR came late in strong power) I've had delusions about former friends who had hurt me being sent by the reaper/devil (was the same to me) to hurt me so I'd kill myself, 'coz the reaper wanted me to die. I felt as if everyone around me had one purpose in life: to destroy me. This never got to me at 100%, I was in kinda good shape even though but in my head I was fighting over what to believe. The sick part of me was weaker, therefor it didn't win & deep inside I knew that what made sense was not my delusional thoughts. Still, deep inside at some points & knew that 'they're after me'.

My DP/DR symptoms are the common ones (I suppose). It feels like I'm in a dream or a movie, when people speak it feels like it's lines & the world is a scenery. I feel so distanced from everyone & myself. Friends I haven't known for a long time feels like fantasies of mine. It doesn't feel like my memories belong to me. It's like I've had no past with people, or with me. With anything. It's like I've read it all in a book. Humans look odd, like aliens - as if I'm not used to how people look. Can't think of faces, my mind can't create them. I used to be so good at it. + more..

Now I'm struggling with delusions about me being mentally trapped in another dimension. Still in kinda good shape even if it's much worse than last year about that reaper-thing. Though.. when writing this I don't really know what to say. OK honestly - I don't feel delusional. I feel enlightened. It's hard for me to write about my delusions since such a big part of me do not want to call it that; delusions. But I think it's good for me to discuss it even though it's hard or feels 'wrong'.


----------



## Emir

...


----------



## Guest

I know some people take comfort in this forum think of a psychotic does not know who is psychotic, it is true in the general case, but when the light can be aware of psychotic states.


----------



## ohwell

El Uvajo ♥ said:


> Hello, back again!
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to come back but I hate to get pissed off & I get really pissed of by people talkin' 'bout psychotic issues like they know shit, & they don't. Took me 'til now to feel ready to come here again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great answers. I feel much 'safer' here now, no anger in the air tonight, hah..
> 
> Dreamer:
> Thank's for making things clearer in here. Great posts!
> 
> Since this started for me 2 years ago (the psychotic thingie, the DP/DR came late in strong power) I've had delusions about former friends who had hurt me being sent by the reaper/devil (was the same to me) to hurt me so I'd kill myself, 'coz the reaper wanted me to die. I felt as if everyone around me had one purpose in life: to destroy me. This never got to me at 100%, I was in kinda good shape even though but in my head I was fighting over what to believe. The sick part of me was weaker, therefor it didn't win & deep inside I knew that what made sense was not my delusional thoughts. Still, deep inside at some points & knew that 'they're after me'.
> 
> My DP/DR symptoms are the common ones (I suppose). It feels like I'm in a dream or a movie, when people speak it feels like it's lines & the world is a scenery. I feel so distanced from everyone & myself. Friends I haven't known for a long time feels like fantasies of mine. It doesn't feel like my memories belong to me. It's like I've had no past with people, or with me. With anything. It's like I've read it all in a book. Humans look odd, like aliens - as if I'm not used to how people look. Can't think of faces, my mind can't create them. I used to be so good at it. + more..
> 
> Now I'm struggling with delusions about me being mentally trapped in another dimension. Still in kinda good shape even if it's much worse than last year about that reaper-thing. Though.. when writing this I don't really know what to say. OK honestly - I don't feel delusional. I feel enlightened. It's hard for me to write about my delusions since such a big part of me do not want to call it that; delusions. But I think it's good for me to discuss it even though it's hard or feels 'wrong'.


It might be borderline personality disorder.


----------

